# Crappie report Millers Ferry



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Water was still about 6’ higher than normal. Hit a couple lakes and just couldn’t make it work. Caught 2 Saturday and one today. Need the water to go down....at least enough to be able to see the dock!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful place you have there Kevin.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I think river fishing may be tough all around. Nice photos you have there. see you have the right kind of seats on your new boat. those things are so comfortable and comfortable all day


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. The place is a blessing and the wife and I are enjoying it..... which is a good thing since we will both have to work about 5 years past our death to be able to afford it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Love that still backwater. Where our cabin is we call the "toilet flush". Betwixt Millers Ferry dam and Jones Bluff (or whatever they renamed it). High fast water and no way to keep a dock stable. I gave up.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Love that still backwater. Where our cabin is we call the "toilet flush". Betwixt Millers Ferry dam and Jones Bluff (or whatever they renamed it). High fast water and no way to keep a dock stable. I gave up.


phillip, you still got that place at mac's fish camp beside austins?

jack


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> I think river fishing may be tough all around. Nice photos you have there. see you have the right kind of seats on your new boat. those things are so comfortable and comfortable all day


Who makes those seats. I need a couple of new ones


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Prowler said:


> Who makes those seats. I need a couple of new ones



Millennium Marine seats....same as the tree stands!!! I loved em sooooo much I modified one for my tractor!!!!:thumbsup: Best seat you can buy!!! Alot cooler in the heat and they breathe!!!!

You did enough relaxing Kevin...catching a couple is a bonus!


----------

